# What do you think of a stick(kali) and nunchaku at the same time?



## Robato (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it would look cool to see the stick deflect attacks and the nunchacku will strike.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 1, 2016)

The stick is more effective and more adaptable IMO than the nunchaku, so I'd rather have two of them if I had to have a weapon in both hands.


----------



## Buka (Oct 2, 2016)

I've never actually known a good chucka man. Known some really good stick men, though.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 2, 2016)

I would stick with two sticks. Preferably even one stick.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 2, 2016)

Shield and nunnies.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Shield and nunnies.


When did Catholic nuns enter this discussion? And why are they carrying shields?


----------



## drop bear (Oct 2, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> When did Catholic nuns enter this discussion? And why are they carrying shields?



because KUNG FU. Thats why.






you know when people say that if it doesnt exist on you tube. Then it doesn't exist.

There are Kung fu nuns on youtube.

Just sayin.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

drop bear said:


> because KUNG FU. Thats why.


Well played, sir.


----------



## Charlemagne (Oct 2, 2016)

Must rather have two sticks than a stick and nunchucku, or a stick and shield, stick and empty hand, etc.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> Must rather have two sticks than a stick and nunchucku, or a stick and shield, stick and empty hand, etc.


I have far more techniques for empty hand than for stick, so I'd rather keep one hand empty. If I were well-trained in Kali, that would likely change.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 2, 2016)

I would see having trouble using both at the same time, anytime time either weapon crosses center line, too much potential for getting your weapons jammed up.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

frank raud said:


> I would see having trouble using both at the same time, anytime time either weapon crosses center line, too much potential for getting your weapons jammed up.


When I first pictured this, I imagined the stick being held back-handed against the forearm, to keep it out of the way. It would largely by only useful as a blocking device. Personally, I'd feel better-armed holding it fore-handed and throwing the nunchuku at the other guy really hard. If I'm lucky enought that the catches it and tries to use it, he's more likely to hit himself than me.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 3, 2016)

I got up and tested this a bit ago. 

The nunchaku's striking angles are limited and awkward, coupled with the fact that you only have one hand to maneuvre it in the first place. I like to flip sticks from hand to hand on single stick, so it's even more awkward for the stick, and I need to treat it like a sabre/other pointy stabby weapon.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 3, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I got up and tested this a bit ago.
> 
> The nunchaku's striking angles are limited and awkward, coupled with the fact that you only have one hand to maneuvre it in the first place. I like to flip sticks from hand to hand on single stick, so it's even more awkward for the stick, and I need to treat it like a sabre/other pointy stabby weapon.


While I agree entirely with the premise that a stick and a nunchuck would not work as well, I think we should leave experimenting with it to someone who is an expert with both weapons. AFAIK, none of the active members on this forum would claim to be an expert with both weapons.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> While I agree entirely with the premise that a stick and a nunchuck would not work as well, I think we should leave experimenting with it to someone who is an expert with both weapons. AFAIK, none of the active members on this forum would claim to be an expert with both weapons.


I'm an expert at hitting myself with one of them. Does that count?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 3, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'm an expert at hitting myself with one of them. Does that count?


As long as you are your own opponent, then yes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> As long as you are your own opponent, then yes.


I think that's a safe assumption most of the time.


----------



## Justin Chang (Oct 3, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> ... other pointy stabby weapon.



I got a chuckle out of "other stabby weapon". Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Oct 3, 2016)

Why not just use a three section staff?


----------



## drop bear (Oct 3, 2016)

Guthrie said:


> Why not just use a three section staff?



Man. If you think a set of nun chucks is a weapon of self destruction. Then never wave around a three sectional staff.

I broke one on myself once.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Man. If you think a set of nun chucks is a weapon of self destruction. Then never wave around a three sectional staff.
> 
> I broke one on myself once.


I feel certain I could manage the same, as long as I don't break me with it first.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ill stick with kali both of them or 1 of them


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 4, 2016)

Nunchaku need room to really be effective, and a stick would get in the way.

Plus, why handicap yourself to only being able to use the nunchaku in one hand?  Being able to switch hands as needed is one of the advantages of the weapon.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 4, 2016)

TwentyThree said:


> Nunchaku need room to really be effective, and a stick would get in the way.
> 
> Plus, why handicap yourself to only being able to use the nunchaku in one hand?  Being able to switch hands as needed is one of the advantages of the weapon.


Now you want me to be able to hit myself from BOTH sides??


----------



## frank raud (Oct 4, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> While I agree entirely with the premise that a stick and a nunchuck would not work as well, I think we should leave experimenting with it to someone who is an expert with both weapons. AFAIK, none of the active members on this forum would claim to be an expert with both weapons.


I figure if it isn't a combination you would see in Japanese arts (nunchaku and hanbo) or FMA or Dog Brothers, there is probably a reason.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 4, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Now you want me to be able to hit myself from BOTH sides??


This best thing to do with nunchucks is hand them to the other guy and let him beat himself up


----------



## Kenposcholar (Oct 4, 2016)

I imagine that combination would make for a great film! For practical self-defense I fail to see any practicality of using both.


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 4, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Now you want me to be able to hit myself from BOTH sides??



That arnis stick will get in the way of you hitting yourself in the crotch, and will interfere with the production of new martial arts fail videos.


----------



## Robato (Oct 4, 2016)

TwentyThree said:


> Nunchaku need room to really be effective, and a stick would get in the way.
> 
> Plus, why handicap yourself to only being able to use the nunchaku in one hand?  Being able to switch hands as needed is one of the advantages of the weapon.


My idea of it would be a dual weilding kind of thing. You parry with the stick and simultaneously strike with the nunchuck. Then you follow up, hitting with the stick.


----------



## Robato (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm also thinking you can use the stick to create distance and enter with the nunchuk at an unexpected angle.


----------



## Robato (Oct 4, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I got up and tested this a bit ago.
> 
> The nunchaku's striking angles are limited and awkward, coupled with the fact that you only have one hand to maneuvre it in the first place. I like to flip sticks from hand to hand on single stick, so it's even more awkward for the stick, and I need to treat it like a sabre/other pointy stabby weapon.


I see, yeah, maybe it should be used in a sabre like way, when you are using both at the same time, use the stick to create distance then strike. I'm also thinking you can use them interchangably, use only one side, then switch weapons when you see an opportunity. That's what I imagine would look cool about this combination.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 4, 2016)

Robato said:


> I see, yeah, maybe it should be used in a sabre like way, when you are using both at the same time, use the stick to create distance then strike. I'm also thinking you can use them interchangably, use only one side, then switch weapons when you see an opportunity. That's what I imagine would look cool about this combination.


Switch weapons with both hands full? That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Robato (Oct 4, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Switch weapons with both hands full? That's a recipe for disaster.


No, I mean switch the side of the body you are using.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 4, 2016)

Robato said:


> No, I mean switch the side of the body you are using.


Ah, now that's almost sane. I was imagining weapons flying in all directions. I'd probably hit myself with both of them if I tried that.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 4, 2016)

TwentyThree said:


> Nunchaku need room to really be effective, and a stick would get in the way.
> 
> Plus, why handicap yourself to only being able to use the nunchaku in one hand?  Being able to switch hands as needed is one of the advantages of the weapon.



Sort of.  There is this thing with weapons where guys come up with this really clever methods of using them but are just generally never as good a move as holding one end and hitting them with the other. (karabits anybody? )

Nun chucks fall well in to this category. Or switching hands with a set of Chucks do not give you that much of an advantage.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 4, 2016)

Put the 'chucks in your back pocket, and then hit him with the stick.  That's the only way I would recommend it.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 5, 2016)

Robato said:


> I think it would look cool to see the stick deflect attacks and the nunchacku will strike.


Hey  would you say it was your primary aim with these two weapons mostly to look cool? 

I think mixing tools from two different methodologies may work in that regard (and if you know a choreographer who can help add extra prettiness I think that could be useful too)


----------



## donald1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I choose nunchucks





you cant lose. But you probably wont win either


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 5, 2016)

Robato said:


> My idea of it would be a dual weilding kind of thing. You parry with the stick and simultaneously strike with the nunchuck. Then you follow up, hitting with the stick.



Nunchaku.  Not nunchuck.

I think you'd look super-cool when it rebounds and hits you in the face, as would probably happen.


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 5, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Sort of.  There is this thing with weapons where guys come up with this really clever methods of using them but are just generally never as good a move as holding one end and hitting them with the other. (karabits anybody? )
> 
> Nun chucks fall well in to this category. Or switching hands with a set of Chucks do not give you that much of an advantage.



I'm going to disagree.  The ability to switch hands (especially when setting up strikes) is a huge strength of the nunchaku as you move it around your body.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2016)

TwentyThree said:


> I'm going to disagree.  The ability to switch hands (especially when setting up strikes) is a huge strength of the nunchaku as you move it around your body.


I'm not an expert with nunchaku, but I'd tend to agree with this from my experience. If they stay in one hand, you are lmited at each moment as to which targets are available. If, at the end of a movement/attack, you have the option of changing hands, you have some new targets and directions of striking available. It seems to me that the nature of the nunchaku make switching hands advantageous, assuming there's no kali stick in the other.


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 5, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not an expert with nunchaku, but I'd tend to agree with this from my experience. If they stay in one hand, you are lmited at each moment as to which targets are available. If, at the end of a movement/attack, you have the option of changing hands, you have some new targets and directions of striking available. It seems to me that the nature of the nunchaku make switching hands advantageous, assuming there's no kali stick in the other.



I'm not either, by a long shot, but it's the weapon I'm actively studying in kobudo, and I'm finding this to be true as I practice. 

In Arnis, I strongly prefer one stick and the ability to grasp it with both hands - aka "dos manos" - and switch hands, over two sticks as well.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 5, 2016)

TwentyThree said:


> I'm not either, by a long shot, but it's the weapon I'm actively studying in kobudo, and I'm finding this to be true as I practice.
> 
> In Arnis, I strongly prefer one stick and the ability to grasp it with both hands - aka "dos manos" - and switch hands, over two sticks as well.



You prefer it because you are more comfortable with it or you prefer it because you win fights against double stick fighters with a single stick?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2016)

Blindside said:


> You prefer it because you are more comfortable with it or you prefer it because you win fights against double stick fighters with a single stick?


I'd hesitate to use a double-stick opponent as the only measure for single- vs. double-stick technique. Each has advantages. With double-stick, there's no access to empty hand technique, which may have advantages in some contexts (though probably not against a skilled double-stick fighter).


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 5, 2016)

Blindside said:


> You prefer it because you are more comfortable with it or you prefer it because you win fights against double stick fighters with a single stick?



Both, actually.  It's much, much harder to fight with two weapons in hand than one, in my experience.

Not that double-stick (or double weapon) isn't useful - it absolutely is.  But brass tacks, I'd rather have the live hand available.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 5, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'd hesitate to use a double-stick opponent as the only measure for single- vs. double-stick technique. Each has advantages. With double-stick, there's no access to empty hand technique, which may have advantages in some contexts (though probably not against a skilled double-stick fighter).



Well, double stick guy can always drop a stick if needed. A single stick fighter Can generate a bit more power than the double stick guy, but against a decently skilled double stick guy I have been able to defensively stalemate a match, but it will be hard to win.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 5, 2016)

TwentyThree said:


> Both, actually.  It's much, much harder to fight with two weapons in hand than one, in my experience.
> 
> Not that double-stick (or double weapon) isn't useful - it absolutely is.  But brass tacks, I'd rather have the live hand available.



I was a single stick fighter for many years so I completely agree that it is an easier method and would say that it is more functional as a practical application of FMA. But against a decent double stickfighter you have a long row to hoe.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2016)

Blindside said:


> Well, double stick guy can always drop a stick if needed. A single stick fighter Can generate a bit more power than the double stick guy, but against a decently skilled double stick guy I have been able to defensively stalemate a match, but it will be hard to win.


The dropping of a stick is a move to single-stick, which is why I didn't mention it. Yes, someone doing double-stick can switch to single-stick pretty quickly, but that negates the whole comparison.


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 5, 2016)

Blindside said:


> I was a single stick fighter for many years so I completely agree that it is an easier method and would say that it is more functional as a practical application of FMA. But against a decent double stickfighter you have a long row to hoe.



Yes, but having the live hand to grab, trap, etc. is a huge advantage if you know what you're doing (especially if you start using dos manos techniques, very helpful in terms of blocking, IMO).  There is a reason why most peoples who went to war typically did so with a weapon in one hand, and a shield on the other (versus double weapons).


----------



## frank raud (Oct 5, 2016)

Robato said:


> I see, yeah, maybe it should be used in a sabre like way, when you are using both at the same time, use the stick to create distance then strike. I'm also thinking you can use them interchangably, use only one side, then switch weapons when you see an opportunity. That's what I imagine would look cool about this combination.


So, limiting the effectiveness of both weapons, by removing the ability to switch hands, limiting the majority of your strikes to same side only so as to not jam the other weapon, and fighting essentially with one weapon at a time would look cool? As I've already stated, it is not a combination you see in Japanese arts or FMA, they've both had the weapons for hundreds of years. You don't see it in Dog Brother fights, and almost anything goes there.

Grab yourself a pair of nunchaku and a stick and try it out for yourself. Experienced people are saying it is a bad mix, someone else has tried it and said it's a bad mix. Go make it work!


----------

